

#lisp in ten easy pieces - hhm
http://redromelogic.com/blog/display?id=25

======
oditogre
Pretty standard etiquette for just about any irc room with a specific topic
and a fairly steady, longstanding group of regulars, really. Still probably
justified in being posted though, since people new to IRC regularly break that
etiquette. :(

------
apgwoz
I have to say, I just found the greatest quote ever: "These guys all have
battery-powered bullshit detectors set to eleven."

